# My modest Mint Cola collection....



## ncbred (Apr 6, 2011)

Here are a few pics of my Mint Cola collection.  26 bottles and counting so far.  Don't have time to name all the towns right now because I have to do a few things before I go to the hospital for a sleep study tonight.  States range from NC, SC, GA, KY, VA and LA.  Most have the same bottle design but they come in lots of different variations.












 Mint Cola cap
















 A little different from the rest...






 Some of the first Mint Cola bottles...






 My favorite and rarest one I have.  From my huge hometown and current place of residence Macclesfield, NC....population of about 300 people.






 Hope you enjoy!  Always looking for more towns I don't have also!


----------



## fishnuts (Apr 6, 2011)

I would say your venture is not modest.  But considerable.
 And wonderful to behold.  Superior job!  Thank  you.
 A feast to purview.


----------



## celerycola (Apr 6, 2011)

> ncbred


 Dustin,

 I'm sure you can add some towns to this list:

 Mint-Cola Bottlers:

 GA	Augusta 1919

 IN	Terre Haute T. & W. Gorey 1915
 IN	Marion John Esler 1914

 KY	Columbia Columbia Bottling Co. 1917
 KY	Lancaster Mint-Cola Sanitary Bottling Co. 1914
 KY	Maysville Maysville Syrup Co. â„¢ pub Apr 15, 914 vol 189 p 778
 KY	Maysville Mint-Cola Bottling Co. 1914 1915

 LA	Vivian Mint Cola Co. 1918
 LA	Alexandria Mint Cola Co. of Louisiana $30,000 plant 1921

 NC	Charlotte C. Valaer
 NC	Dallas 1915 HL McCombs
 NC	Hendersonville Mint Cola Bottling Works 1914
 NC	Leakesville Mint Cola Bottling Co. 1918 T. H. Barker 1921 D H Hall 1922 CE Hubbard
 NC	Lexington Mint Cola Bottling Co. 1914 purchased Auto Truck
 NC	Macclesfield Mint Cola Bottling Co.
 NC	Rocky Mount Mint Cola Bottling Co. 1921 1922
 NC	Salisbury Mint-Cola Co. 1915 FT Patterson 1920 selling stock 1921  D. H. Hall 1922
 NC	Statesville Mint Cola Bottling Co. 1917 inc 1919

 NY	Buffalo 1923
 NY	Oswego 1922
 NY	Syracuse AV Altman 1922

 OH	Steubenville Kelly & Westmyer 1919

 PA	Monaca E. Mangiarelli & Sons

 SC	Charleston Mint Cola Bottling Co
 SC	Columbia Mint-Cola Bottling Co. 1919 1920
 SC	Darlington Mint-Cola Bottling Co. 1921 1924
 SC	Gaffney Mint Cola Bottling Co. 1920 formerly Rye-Ola Bottling Co
 SC	Greenville Mint Cola Bottling Co. WJ and OM Goodlett 1917 1918

 TX	Ft. Worth Mint Cola Co. bottling concern $100,000 1922

 VA	Emporia Mint Cola Co. 1917 SH Stone PM Vincent
 VA	Bristol J. C. Layman Co. A Wyrick Spring Product

 WV	Charleston Mint Cola Bottling Works 1920 1925 cor Lovell & Reynolds Sts
 WV	Marlinton Mint Cola Bottling Works 1922
 WV	Williamson Mint Cola Bottling Co. 1915


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Dustin,

 Nice collection, sir. What glass houses were involved in making those?

 Good luck sleeping at the hospital.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Don't forget Norton, VA, still don't know who was bottling it at the time however.


----------



## celerycola (Apr 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Don't forget Norton, VA, still don't know who was bottling it at the time however.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Bottle Junkie 56 (Apr 7, 2011)

I will add to your list when I find time to go through what I have boxed up, maybe 65-70 bottles. Made by many different glass houses. Great thread. RK


----------



## ncbred (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!  These are the cities I have so far:

 Maysville, KY
 De Ridder, LA
 Charlotte, NC   2 different C. Valaer
 Scotland Neck, NC
 Durham, NC
 Greenville, NC
 Salisbury, NC  2 different
 Raleigh, NC
 Roanoke Rapids, NC
 Louisburg, NC
 High Point, NC
 Macclesfield, NC
 Charleston, SC
 Florence, SC X 3
 Augusta, GA
 Bristol, VA
 6 No Cities  (2 clear and 4 green)


----------



## celerycola (Apr 8, 2011)

Updated list of Mint Cola Bottlers:

 GA Augusta 1919 

 IN Terre Haute T. & W. Gorey 1915 
 IN Marion John Esler 1914 
 IN New Castle 1914

 IL Cairo 1919

 KY Columbia Columbia Bottling Co. 1917 
 KY Lancaster Mint-Cola Sanitary Bottling Co. 1914 
 KY Maysville Maysville Syrup Co. â„¢ pub Apr 15, 914 vol 189 p 778 
 KY Maysville Mint-Cola Bottling Co. 1914 1915 
 KY Hazard 1925

 LA Vivian Mint Cola Co. 1918 
 LA Alexandria Mint Cola Co. of Louisiana $30,000 plant 1921 
 LA Haynesville 1925
 LA DeRidder

 NC Charlotte C. Valaer 
 NC Dallas 1915 HL McCombs 
 NC Hendersonville Mint Cola Bottling Works 1914 
 NC Leakesville Mint Cola Bottling Co. 1918 T. H. Barker 1921 D H Hall 1922 CE Hubbard 
 NC Lexington Mint Cola Bottling Co. 1914 purchased Auto Truck 
 NC Macclesfield Mint Cola Bottling Co. 
 NC Rocky Mount Mint Cola Bottling Co. 1921 1922 
 NC Salisbury Mint-Cola Co. 1915 FT Patterson 1920 selling stock 1921 D. H. Hall 1922 
 NC Statesville Mint Cola Bottling Co. 1917 inc 1919 
 NC Mt. Gilead 1916
 NC Goldsboro 1920
 NC Greenville 1920
 NC Lenoir 1920
 NC Scotland Neck 1920
 NC Durham
 NC Raleigh
 NC Roanoke Rapids
 NC Louisburg

 NY Buffalo 1923 
 NY Oswego 1922 
 NY Syracuse AV Altman 1922 

 OH Steubenville Kelly & Westmyer 1919 

 PA Monaca E. Mangiarelli & Sons 

 SC Charleston Mint Cola Bottling Co 
 SC Columbia Mint-Cola Bottling Co. 1919 1920 
 SC Darlington Mint-Cola Bottling Co. 1921 1924 
 SC Gaffney Mint Cola Bottling Co. 1920 formerly Rye-Ola Bottling Co 
 SC Greenville Mint Cola Bottling Co. WJ and OM Goodlett 1917 1918 
 SC York 1920
 SC Florence 1920

 TX Ft. Worth Mint Cola Co. bottling concern $100,000 1922 

 VA Emporia Mint Cola Co. 1917 SH Stone PM Vincent 
 VA Bristol J. C. Layman Co. A Wyrick Spring Product 

 WV Charleston Mint Cola Bottling Works 1920 1925 cor Lovell & Reynolds Sts 
 WV Marlinton Mint Cola Bottling Works 1922 
 WV Williamson Mint Cola Bottling Co. 1915


----------



## ncbred (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Dennis!  How did you compile that list?


----------



## celerycola (Apr 8, 2011)

From information provided by yourself, Morb, and others on top of my own notes compiled over many years. I'm sure more towns can be added to the list.


> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> Thanks Dennis!  How did you compile that list?


----------



## ncbred (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is one I'd love to have.  I believe Randy owns this one.

 Aulander, NC slugplate


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 9, 2011)

Great collection there NC. Iam still looking for that amber Mint Cola from here for you.I'd still like to know about this one.
  Again great collection. 
      bill


----------



## epackage (Apr 10, 2011)

Good stuff, I think that wire takes away from the look of you nice collection. Have you consider a small 1/4 round molding on the front of the shelves, sorry to be critical....A litle glue and a couple of brads and you have a nice safe shelf front...Jim


----------



## Bottle Junkie 56 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey, Ya'll. Just wanted to add cities/towns I have to your Mint Cola list. Got another box somewhere I can't find. Here goes: Asheville, NC-Albemarle, NC- Mount Airy, NC-Morganton, NC-Gastonia, NC-Mooresville, NC-Washington, NC-Blackville, SC-Branchville, SC. That's all for now. Maybe I can locate the other box. Yes, ncbred, I have the Aulander, NC. See Ya! RK


----------



## hp9960 (Aug 27, 2013)

Does anyone have an example of a Darlington, SC Mint Cola bottle?  I've been searching for one but have never seen one.  Anyone have one they are willing to sell or trade?


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 27, 2013)

Has anyone on here every actually drank Mint Cola.  It sounds like something I might like.

 I know there was a Mint Cola in Stanton KY.  And I recently saw a bottle from Lancaster KY, I think......at least I was in Lancaster KY when I saw it


----------



## madman (Aug 27, 2013)

nice collection


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm gonna need a Charleston WV. Love the collection! Especially the slugplate script!


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 29, 2013)

Do you have any Texas Mint Cola bottles? I'm just wondering if they are common or not.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 29, 2013)

Okay, now that I read closer, I see that you don't. Does anyone have any Texas ones? BTW, that's a really nice collection.


----------



## ncbred (Aug 30, 2013)

Have never seen a Mint Cola from TX.  Almost forgot about this thread.  Sold a few of these and picked up a few more.  Got an amber Mint Cola from Maysville finally.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello, I have a Mint Cola from Norfolk Va. That I did not see listed on Dennis list? Maybe not a rare bottle?


----------



## celerycola (Aug 31, 2013)

New one on me Kevin. Please post a pic!


> ORIGINAL:  lblackvelvet
> 
> Hello, I have a Mint Cola from Norfolk Va. That I did not see listed on Dennis list? Maybe not a rare bottle?


----------



## lblackvelvet (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Dennis,     Sorry it took so long to get the pic's in here. Been gone two weeks, trying to catch up on yard work and such !!!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Aug 31, 2013)

Bottom pic


----------



## psmason73 (Sep 1, 2013)

i would like to find a darlington sc as well as a gaffney,never seen either one of those two


----------

